# [solved] NVIDIA schon wieder - Access Violation ..

## artbody

Letzte Woche schon mal gehabt.

ging dann allerdings nach einem

emerge -euDN world wieder

emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

Gestern nach nem sync gleiches Drama wieder

emerge -euDN world wieder

emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.19-25655.log

```
open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/-.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/-.gcda

```

eselect opengl set nvidia

/etc/init.d/xdm start

Xorg0.log

```

II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "xaa"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

----------

## Max Steel

Als ich das Topic gelesen hatte dachte ich du hättest Probleme beim mergen von den Treibern.

```
# rm -r /lib/modules/<kernel_version>

# cd /usr/src/linux-<kernel_version>

# make modules_install                                    //Bis hierhin damit dein /lib/modules/<kernel_version> sauber ist.

# emerge -av nvidia-drivers                              //In die sauber modulesinstallation saubere nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## artbody

Hm schaut eher nach dem Kernelfeature 

fstack protector als Problemverursacher aus

```
# Processor type and features...

.. CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_ALL=y

..
```

Wenn ich die auf yes setze crashed nvidia beim mergen.

beide auf n » und es funkt wieder

Ok hab dafür ne weile gebraucht, um das mitzuschneiden. Man sollte halt immer lieber nur eine Änderung am system machen und ab und zu mal ein reboot bei tiefer gehenden Dingen, als 10 Sachen auf einmal..

 :Laughing: 

Aber man lernt ja nie aus.

----------

## s.hase

Also was mich wundert ist, bei mir läuft der Nvidia Treiber mit der Kernel Option "CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_ALL=y" ohne Probleme. Die Fehlermeldung beim emergen mit "open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/-.gcda" bekomme ich zwar auch, aber da hilft bei mir ein:

```
FEATURES="-usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## franzf

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Die Fehlermeldung beim emergen mit "open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/-.gcda" bekomme ich zwar auch, aber da hilft bei mir ein:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Kompilierst du öfters als non-root?

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> usersandbox
> 
>        Enable the sandbox in the compile phase, when running without root privs (userpriv).

 

Ich steck meine User gar nicht in die portage-Gruppe, auch ist userpriv nicht gesetzt, so dass nix passieren kann.

Ich hab die letzten Tage mit kde4-svn Probleme gehabt eben auch wegen open_wr-Fehlern. Jetzt wo ich dieses Feature abgeschalten hab, kommt natürlich prompt zu Beginn ein (echter) Compile-error :/

Ob es endlich wieder klappt seh ich dann erst morgen.

Trotzdem schon mal danke für den Tip  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## s.hase

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   Die Fehlermeldung beim emergen mit "open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/-.gcda" bekomme ich zwar auch, aber da hilft bei mir ein:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Damit nix passieren kann? Deswegen habe ich userpriv eigentlich gerade gesetzt!

```

userpriv

                     Allow portage to drop root privileges and compile packages as portage:portage  without  a

                     sandbox (unless usersandbox is also used).

```

Daher dann auch zusätzlich noch usersandbox gesetzt. Nur bei Kernel-Modulen macht das zicken und bei denen muss ich das wieder wegnehmen. In der Portage-Gruppe ist mein Hauptuser natürlich auch nicht, emergen tut nur root. Aber wozu root Rechte beim compilieren an sich?

edit: Hatte ich ursprünglich hier gefunden (unter Punkt 8 Tipps & Tricks)

----------

## UTgamer

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.19-25655.log
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hatte (April bis Juni) vor meiner Neuinstallation den gleichen Fehler und habe ihn nicht mehr gelöst bekommen, es gibt dazu auch einige Bugmeldungen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135745

Du kannst den Treiber nur noch ohne Sandbox installieren.

Nach meiner Neuinstallation lief dann alles wieder fehlerfrei, auch mit den gleichen alten Treibern und Kerneln mit denen ich vorher das Problem hatte. Ich hatte zum Testen auf der Neuinstallation extra die älteren Kernel und Treiber mit angetestet gehabt.

----------

## artbody

Fehler existiert wieder

genkernel kernelversion 2.6.23

FEATURES="-usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers

```

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda
```

???

----------

## s.hase

Der Fehler existiert immer noch.

Du könntest mal, wie im Bug beschrieben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers 
> 
> 

 

ausprobieren.

Komisch das es bei mir kurzzeitig auch ohne das -usersandbox ging. Schon sehr eigenartig das Ganze.

----------

## _eckobar_

Hatte selbes Problem beim Update auf die 2.6.23 Sourcen. Auch ein 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

 auf der aktuellen "stable" Version hat nichts gebracht. Nur ein unmask der Version =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 mit anschließendem merge (mit -sandbox) brachte mich zum gewünschten Ziel

----------

## xraver

Kann _eckobar_ bestätigen. Bin genauso vorgegangen.

```
FEATURES=-sandbox emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Genauso muss man auch vorgehen wenn es z.b vmware-modules emergen möchte.

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Kann _eckobar_ bestätigen. Bin genauso vorgegangen.
> 
> ```
> FEATURES=-sandbox emerge nvidia-drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:Korrekt sollte es in Doublequotes stehen

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## artbody

Ein

```
emerge --sync
```

hatte heute mit

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers
```

den gewünschten Erfolg

thx

----------

## Genone

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Ich steck meine User gar nicht in die portage-Gruppe, auch ist userpriv nicht gesetzt, so dass nix passieren kann. 
> 
> Damit nix passieren kann? Deswegen habe ich userpriv eigentlich gerade gesetzt!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nur um das klarzustellen: egal welche FEATURES ihr setzt oder in welchen Gruppen euer Benutzer ist, `emerge $paket` funktioniert nur und ausschliesslich als root.

----------

## s.hase

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Ich steck meine User gar nicht in die portage-Gruppe, auch ist userpriv nicht gesetzt, so dass nix passieren kann. 
> 
> Damit nix passieren kann? Deswegen habe ich userpriv eigentlich gerade gesetzt!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was gegenteiliges wollte ich auch nicht behaupten, nur falls das jetzt so verstanden worden sein sollte.

----------

